# 2 week old Serama chicks in NC



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

hello all! I will have 2-week old Serama chicks up for the grabbing in spring of 2022! Does anyone want some? They are $10 each. For pictures, questions, or anything else I will be happy to answer.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Darn, I would take them But I'm nowhere close to NC. Do you have pictures!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Darn, I would take them But I'm nowhere close to NC. Do you have pictures!


Dang it! meant to post That I WILL have them. I have some adults ready to breed and the chicks will probably be here in the spring. Sorry bout that! I can send pictures of the chickens themselves so you can pick the mom. We only have one rooster and he is frizzled. So cute!








I don't have anything yet and will have to get the close-ups later, but here is Pearl in the front, Ruby to the far right, Ramy the rooster in the back, Lucy the one to the left of him, and Sofia in the far left-back. Chrysanthemum was not in this picture but I will get one. Thanks for responding! 

Just edited the first post


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow they are all so beautiful!
Are you selling them or something?🙂


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow they are all so beautiful!
> Are you selling them or something?🙂


I'm not selling the chickens in that picture, those are the ones I'm breeding for the spring.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I'm not selling the chickens in that picture, those are the ones I'm breeding for the spring.


Oh that's awesome! Any pictures of the ones your selling?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh that's awesome! Any pictures of the ones your selling?


So the ones in the picture are the ones I am breeding. The chicks will be here in the spring, and right now I just have pictures of the adults.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> So the ones in the picture are the ones I am breeding. The chicks will be here in the spring, and right now I just have pictures of the adults.


Oh I see, but in your thread title it says 2 week old serema chicks, I don't really get it.🤔


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh I see, but in your thread title it says 2 week old serema chicks, I don't really get it.🤔


oh I'm so sorry! must've been confused that day.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> oh I'm so sorry! must've been confused that day.


That's ok, was just curious!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Oh I see, but in your thread title it says 2 week old serema chicks, I don't really get it.🤔


I sell my serama when they are 2+ weeks old; it gives buyers a better chance of success. I assume Chick... means to do the same. Under two weeks, serama chicks are somewhat delicate. If this is what Chick.... is going to do I applaud her decision to do so.

However Chick..., don't count your chicks before they hatch. Serama are notorious for NOT hatching when everything seems perfect for great hatches.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I sell my serama when they are 2+ weeks old; it gives buyers a better chance of success. I assume Chick... means to do the same. Under two weeks, serama chicks are somewhat delicate. If this is what Chick.... is going to do I applaud her decision to do so.
> 
> However Chick..., don't count your chicks before they hatch. Serama are notorious for NOT hatching when everything seems perfect for great hatches.


Oh ok, I see. Wow, didn't know they were like that..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Oh ok, I see. Wow, didn't know they were like that..


Mine are about the size of a quarter at hatch. Something so small is easily harmed.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Mine are about the size of a quarter at hatch. Something so small is easily harmed.


Yep gotcha!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I sell my serama when they are 2+ weeks old; it gives buyers a better chance of success. I assume Chick... means to do the same. Under two weeks, serama chicks are somewhat delicate. If this is what Chick.... is going to do I applaud her decision to do so.
> 
> However Chick..., don't count your chicks before they hatch. Serama are notorious for NOT hatching when everything seems perfect for great hatches.


agreed. Many chicks can die within the hatching period and within the first two weeks. I know a lot of breeders that quarantine theirs for 2 weeks at teh least.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

chickenpersoon said:


> agreed. Many chicks can die within the hatching period and within the first two weeks. I know a lot of breeders that quarantine theirs for 2 weeks at teh least.


Me included. Those breeders are thinking more of their buyers and less of the money; the kind of people I recommend buying from.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I really want them. I’ve never got to experience what hatching chicks is like. Especially that white coloured Serema looks rlly cute


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I really want them. I’ve never got to experience what hatching chicks is like. Especially that white coloured Serema looks rlly cute


well there not quite ready yet if you read all the posts but yeah they are really cute


----------

